# AWT, SWT oder Swing?



## MaiTie (2. Feb 2008)

Was sagt ihr, was ist das Beste zur Oberflächenerstellung? Ich möchte gerne, dass es so aussieht, wie man es ganz normal unter Windows gewöhnt ist 
Danke schön
Michel


----------



## anfänger15 (2. Feb 2008)

Wenn du willst das es so wie unter Windows aussieht nimmst du am besten AWT oder Swing und das Native Look And Feel. 

Ich würde dir Swing empfehlen, weil SWT veraltet ist und AWT nicht plattformunabhängig ist.


----------



## MaiTie (2. Feb 2008)

sehen denn bei Swing die Menüs und Buttons auch so aus wie unter Windows? Wenn ich z.B. XP habe, dehen die Buttns ja auch anderes aus als unter 2000


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2008)

anfänger15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde dir Swing empfehlen, weil SWT veraltet ist und AWT nicht plattformunabhängig ist.


Was für ein unsinn  :autsch: 
AWT ist veraltet, platformunabhängig sind sie erstmal alle.
Swing ist das leistungsfähigste, SWT sieht am nativsten aus. AWT ist das ungeliebte Backend für Swing.


----------



## MaiTie (2. Feb 2008)

was meinst du mit es sieht am nativsten aus? 
was würdest du mir empfehlen? Also ich will ein etwas größeres Programm schreiben, und es hat auch mehrere Fenster ...


----------



## anfänger15 (2. Feb 2008)

> AWT ist veraltet, platformunabhängig sind sie erstmal alle.



mit platformunabhängig meinte ich das sie auch wirklich alle auf jedem OS gelcih aussehen. Da gibt es bei AWT unterschiede und Swing sieht auf jedem eben genau gleich aus. Sorry war vllt. undeutlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2008)

anfänger15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Swing sieht auf jedem eben genau gleich aus. Sorry war vllt. undeutlich ausgedrückt.


Nein, Swing sieht gar nicht aus. Ein Look and Feel sieht aus. Ein Cross Platform Look and Feel sieht auf verschiedenen Platformen nahezu gleich aus, andere Look and Feels imitieren das System Look and Feel.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2008)

MaiTie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was meinst du mit es sieht am nativsten aus?


Ganz einfach. Swing zeichnet alles so das es zu 99% so aussieht wie das System Look and Feel. SWT hingegen *ist* das System Look and Feel, da native Widgets verwendet werden.



> was würdest du mir empfehlen? Also ich will ein etwas größeres Programm schreiben, und es hat auch mehrere Fenster


Swing, SWT, QT,... mir doch egal. Größere Programme kann man mit allen schreiben, ja, sogar mit AWT.


----------



## MaiTie (2. Feb 2008)

ok aber was ist denn nun genau gesagt dieses "System Look and Feel"?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2008)

System Look and Feel ist auf Mac Cocoa, auf Windows das Windows Theme auf Gtk das Gtk Theme.
Vergleich einfach selbst:

```
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JTree;
import javax.swing.UIManager;
import javax.swing.UnsupportedLookAndFeelException;
import javax.swing.WindowConstants;


public class FrameDemo {

	public static void main(String[] args) throws ClassNotFoundException, InstantiationException, IllegalAccessException, UnsupportedLookAndFeelException {
		//auskommentieren um den vergleich zu sehen
		UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.add(new JTree());
		frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## MaiTie (2. Feb 2008)

ja das sieht sehr gut aus 

aber von allein, kommt man ja leider nicht auf sowas ^^
hat schon ne ganze weile gedauert, bis ich die fenster mi AWT hingekriegt habe ...
hatte das vorher auch mit swing probert, aber da sahen die Buttons und das Menü einfach "scheiße" aus ^^
danke erstmal


Edit:


```
throws ClassNotFoundException, InstantiationException, 
IllegalAccessException, UnsupportedLookAndFeelException
```

das ist dann bestimmt für das Look and Feel oder?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2008)

MaiTie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber von allein, kommt man ja leider nicht auf sowas ^^


Deshalb liest man, und schreibt nicht wild drauf los.


			
				MaiTie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> throws ClassNotFoundException, InstantiationException,
> IllegalAccessException, UnsupportedLookAndFeelException
> ```
> ...


Ja. Try/Catch ist zu bevorzugen, aber so war kürzer.


----------



## MaiTie (2. Feb 2008)

> Deshalb liest man, und schreibt nicht wild drauf los.



Wenn das immer so einfach wäre, und man das einfach so finden würde, könnte man sich das auch durchlesen 



> Ja. Try/Catch ist zu bevorzugen, aber so war kürzer.



Habe ich getan, sonst wäre ich nicht zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass gerade dieses Codeschnipsel dafür da ist. Ich wollte einfach nur sicher gehen, dass es auch so ist 
Habe nämlich beim Löschen des besagten Code-Teils gesehen, dass er 


```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
```

rot unterstreicht


----------



## anfänger15 (2. Feb 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> anfänger15 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du nimmst es aber genau. Ich meine, da Swing selbst zeichnet sehen alle Swing-*Komponenten* gleich bzw. ähnlich aus(mit dem gleichen Look And Feel). Das liegt daran, das sie ein Plattformübergreifendes Look and Feel nehmen, welches auf jeder Plattform gleich aussehen sollte. AWT und SWT nehmen wie du schon sagtest die Komponenten vom OS und *sind* daher auf dem OS gleich, auf unterschiedlichen OS unterscheiden sie sich aber.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2008)

anfänger15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meine, da Swing selbst zeichnet sehen alle Swing-*Komponenten* gleich bzw. ähnlich aus(mit dem gleichen Look And Feel).


Das Cross Platform L'n'F ist aber nicht wirklich der Renner, daher wird in den meisten Anwendungen das System Look and Feel gewählt. Dort sehen dann alle Widgets je nach Plattform (gewollt) sehr unterschiedlich aus


----------



## MaiTie (3. Feb 2008)

> System Look and Feel ist auf Mac Cocoa, auf Windows das Windows Theme auf Gtk das Gtk Theme.
> Vergleich einfach selbst:
> 
> Code:
> ...



Wie kann ich denn jetzt dieses Fenster aufrufen? Es ist ja dann in einer anderen Klasse drin. Nun würde ich gerne so ein JFrame über ein Ereignis aufrufen. Weiß einer, da weiter?


----------



## anfänger15 (3. Feb 2008)

So wie es jetzt da steht ist es ein eigenständiges Programm. Verwende einfach einen Listener und stelle dort den Code rein:


```
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
      JFrame frame = new JFrame();
      frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
      frame.add(new JTree());
      frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
      frame.setVisible(true);
```

bzw. kannst du das JFrame auch schon vorher erzeugen und im Listener nur noch setVisible() um es anzuzeigen aurufen.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Feb 2008)

MaiTie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich denn jetzt dieses Fenster aufrufen? Es ist ja dann in einer anderen Klasse drin. Nun würde ich gerne so ein JFrame über ein Ereignis aufrufen. Weiß einer, da weiter?


Ich denke nicht das du das willst. Warum denkst du es zu wollen?
Die Klasse die den JFrame instanziert ist üblicherweise die 'main' Klasse.


----------



## anfänger15 (3. Feb 2008)

Normalerweise benutzt man für das Hauptfenster (J)Frame und für alle weiteren Fenster JDialog.


----------

